# What is the difference between incline and flat DB chest flies??



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey there,

was wondering what i difference is?? does it have something to do with the upper and middle chest??

im trying to develop both my upper( near the clavicle) and middle (near the chest bone) chest, any advice which i should do?? my upper is lacking but my middle chest looks like mass is starting to build up!!

any1 care to help? thanx


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i do both but if i had to pipck id go incline, find it hits better


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I never feel a difference between flat and inclined bench but I do with declined bench. Tbh I think they will all do the core of your chest and very little to hit specific areas. Could be wrong but in my years of being in the gym I haven't noticed much difference in the different variety of workout even though I still carry on to do it LOL


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

do you have a seated press machine mate. i always find a big squeeze at the top gives the inner chest a gd burn. also a good squeeze at the top seated fly machine


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

I always start with incline dumbbells and then move on to flat bench and dips.

Most people lack a decent upper chest and so do it first.


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel incline hits my upper and inner chest at lot more, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/inside_the_muscles_best_chest_and_triceps_exercises


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

difference i get is next day. upper chest has DOMS and is tender to touch at times. so atleast i know its hitting upper chest

decline gives me major DOMS throughout


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not much they are both sh!t for size lol


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> do you have a seated press machine mate. i always find a big squeeze at the top gives the inner chest a gd burn. also a good squeeze at the top seated fly machine


Hey mate,

yes i do have that in the gym, but shud i do incline??? will mass out my middle chest?? i really want to get out the middle fibers!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't think I've ever done more than three incline presses in my life tbh....


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> yes i do have that in the gym, but shud i do incline??? will mass out my middle chest?? i really want to get out the middle fibers!!


This has alot to do with bf% imo, lower the bf% and you will see the tendons more.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i tried n tried and am still trying to fill in the middle of my chest. its just genetics i guess

got an ok shape just have the dip in the centre between pecs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Its all about the decline for maximum muscle fibre stimulation!


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> This has alot to do with bf% imo, lower the bf% and you will see the tendons more.


ahh thats true also! then what about increasing mass??


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i tried n tried and am still trying to fill in the middle of my chest. its just genetics i guess
> 
> got an ok shape just have the dip in the centre between pecs


Ahh so ur saying do more dips??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> ahh thats true also! then what about increasing mass??


What about both


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What about both


hey mate,

didnt get u: both?? u mean do more cardio and then also mass building??


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Not much they are both sh!t for size lol


What in your view is best for developing chest size mate? I always go heavy incline at the moment - but if theres a better way to build my chest size - Id have to give that a go too  Cheers


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> What in your view is best for developing chest size mate? I always go heavy incline at the moment - but if theres a better way to build my chest size - Id have to give that a go too  Cheers


ask someone with some chest size mate :tongue:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

FarhanK said:


> ahh thats true also! then what about increasing mass??


Look at my avi, does it look like i've ever built 'mass' cheeky cnut. :rolleye:

You don't have to loose fat to lower bf% say you gain 2lb of muscle and 0lb of fat, your body fat (as a %) drops due to the increase in lbm.

So try getting big but not getting fat.


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Look at my avi, does it look like i've ever built 'mass' cheeky cnut. :rolleye:
> 
> You don't have to loose fat to lower bf% say you gain 2lb of muscle and 0lb of fat, your body fat (as a %) drops due to the increase in lbm.
> 
> So try getting big but not getting fat.


Ahh that makes sense, so badically right now try to get more mass on ur chest and autmatically it gets defined??

i didnt get 1 part: but not getting fat?? what do u mean mate?? do more cardio??


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I don't believe you can isolate your chest into top, middle, bottom as people think. Flat, incline and decline each of them will hit the whole of the chest so doing a press at different angles i.e flat, incline and decline will help gain more mass rather than just doing one


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I don't believe you can isolate your chest into top, middle, bottom as people think. Flat, incline and decline each of them will hit the whole of the chest so doing a press at different angles i.e flat, incline and decline will help gain more mass rather than just doing one


Well no, you cant isolate cos its one muscle (or two if looking at both pecs), but you can do an exercise that uses more muscle fibres.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I rate decline press and weighted dips as the two best movements for all-round pec stimulation.

Inclines do help hit the clavicular head of the pecs a little more than flat, but if the incline is too high incline presses quickly become primarily an anterior deltoid exercise. More important than the incline to hit the clavicular head imo is to keep elbow flare wide all the time and lower the bar high over the chest rather than to the nipple line... basically Gironda's Neck Press, and sometimes called a Guillotine Press -






This significantly reduces the weight you can used compared to a standard powerlifting style bench press, but does work well especially for upper chest area.


----------



## FarhanK (Sep 7, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I rate decline press and weighted dips as the two best movements for all-round pec stimulation.
> 
> Inclines do help hit the clavicular head of the pecs a little more than flat, but if the incline is too high incline presses quickly become primarily an anterior deltoid exercise. More important than the incline to hit the clavicular head imo is to keep elbow flare wide all the time and lower the bar high over the chest rather than to the nipple line... basically Gironda's Neck Press, and sometimes called a Guillotine Press -
> 
> ...


thanx mate, great help!! how about the middle pecs?? more dips maybe??


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

i find that when doing DB flyes when i get near the top for the squeeze i turn my hands til my pinkies r facing eachother it gets a nice deep contraction, seems to help with the center of my chest cause after a load of hevy presses i cant barely squeeze when i start doing regular flyes.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

FarhanK said:


> thanx mate, great help!! how about the middle pecs?? more dips maybe??


The inner pecs fill out as your general mass increases.

Is debatable if you can specifically build the inner chest, but any exercise that allows for a good peak contraction and squeeze of the pecs together at the conclusion of the rep will help if anything does -flyes and cable crossovers are pretty good.


----------

